# Blown 12v socket but it's not the fuse



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've arrived in Moulins and am about to go and explore but I wanted to put this question out there 1st.

I use the TV 12v cigarette lighter type socket to charge my phones n mifi. This morning I was putting in a 2nd lead without taking the adaptor out of the socket. Something clicked and I lost power. I've checked the 10A fuse in the TV socket on the Schaudt EBL 30. It seems fine but I replaced it anyway - still no power.

Anyone any idea what I might try next?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> I've arrived in Moulins and am about to go and explore but I wanted to put this question out there 1st.
> 
> I use the TV 12v cigarette lighter type socket to charge my phones n mifi. This morning I was putting in a 2nd lead without taking the adaptor out of the socket. Something clicked and I lost power. I've checked the 10A fuse in the TV socket on the Schaudt EBL 30. It seems fine but I replaced it anyway - still no power.
> 
> ...


You have probably either blown a fuse in the cigar lighter plug or a fuse in the adapter.
What happens if you take the adaptor out.

If this doesn't work look for the distributor board as you probably have some blade car type fuses on there


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The better quality 12v. adaptors often contain a fuse in the male bit. Usually able to unscrew the knurled end bit but watch the spring doesn't leap out.
But as been said check there is still power at the outlet.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, I solved the problem.


The adapter was still intact as it worked in a different 12v socket, and the rest of the 12v system seemed to be working fine.

I inspected each of the blade fuses in the EBL - and gave thanks again for those cheapie reading glasses which are so much more useful when you're hanging upside down! They were all intact.

However there was a separate tower of blade fuses to one side of the EBL - 2, 2, 10 and 2. It turned out to be the 10 that was gone. So I shall make a note of that in my all-German Schaudt user guide ;-)

Anyone know what that tower of fuses might be for? (apart from the 10)

Thanks for your help and concern. Moulins was a lovely dander, now about to enjoy a glass of red in tears (blooming autocorrect! Definitely not in tears!!) the sunshine before making dinner


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Probably/possibly lights as they are low values for much else, may well be bits that were added on as an extension to the basic board.....

in other words I am guessing.....

pull each in turn and see what does not work?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tend to agree with Dave, possibly internal or even external marker lights.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well it turns out it's not entirely fixed. Worked all last evening no bother but when I plugged it in today it blew the fuse.

It's a double USB adapter with 1 outlet 2.1A and it works just fine in the socket in the cab - is it likely to have a higher rated fuse there? The TV socket says 120W.

I have a single USB adapter in it and that's working OK.

So everything is working, tho I'd prefer my double adapter worked in the socket powered by the solar. Maybe I should just buy another.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

12 volts at 120W is 10 amps Jean.

W=V x A


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> It's a double USB adapter with 1 outlet 2.1A and it works just fine in the socket in the cab - is it likely to have a higher rated fuse there? The TV socket says 120W.


If your TV is using 120W then you shouldn't be attempting to power it in the way that you are doing. As Alan says 120W is 10 amps at 12V. You can get cigarette lighter adapters that support 10 amps I think but you are better off getting a proper inverter connected to the battery I think.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not uncommon to have 12v 120W marked outlets, I have two fitted as standard on my AT, one in the cab and one in the rear hab area, similar to the pic below. 

Suspect the 120W marking is the recommended maximum for the outlet and not TV specific.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't have a TV Peter, I'm simply using the socket to charge my mifi and phone. I would have thought a 10A would cover that? As I say, the double adapter works OK in the cab socket, but blows the fuse of the one in the hab area. I've a single adapter working in the hab socket no bother.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, just for a phone and midi there shouldn't be any problems, I agree.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do the plug or socket get hot after a while Jean?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Check the iinternal contacts of the socket, I managed to blow the fuse when I plugged an adapter in and the -ve contact of the adapter managed to touch both. The socket would also take a cigar lighter so the positive contacts came up the side of the socket.
I threw that adapter away in favour of ones that have a negative contact further back from the end of the adapter.
This is on a 2012 Bailey so not that old.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Jean,

Is this by any chance a 12v socket at the hab door on the ceiling, beside a 240v outlet? As you know I have a B598 so potentially similar.

I have a triple 12v outlet stuck beside the van outlet. Similar to this,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-12vol...r=1-28&keywords=12+volt+triple+socket+adaptor

We frequently have the 12v Avtex tv running, whilst one of the outlets has a double USB inserted which is likely to be charging an iPad and a phone simultaneously.

Not much help in solving your problem, but an indication of what it should be capable of.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Do the plug or socket get hot after a while Jean?


Haven't noticed it being hot Alan but I'll check. 


pete4x4 said:


> Check the iinternal contacts of the socket,


How would I do this Pete? You're talking to the totally illiterate concerning electrics of any kind.


TeamRienza said:


> Jean,
> 
> Is this by any chance a 12v socket at the hab door on the ceiling, beside a 240v outlet?
> 
> Davy


Sort of Davey. It's a combined unit below the kitchen counter that has step switch, inner and outer lights, 240v socket and the TV 12v. Sounds very similar to yours.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had the mifi in the single USB adapter for a while now and there's no heat at all.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's good Jean. It would be more likely to heat up with a big load. If I had to guess I'd think that maybe weight of the wire used for the socket could be a bit light for 120w. Just use smaller loads on it if you can.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> How would I do this Pete? You're talking to the totally illiterate concerning electrics of any kind.


I cant get to my Bailey at the moment to take photos but if you look down inside the socket you might see 2 spring clips which 
would grip the end of the cigar lighter, the sides of the socket are cut away to accomodate the spring clips and stop the clips touching the side.The clips are positive and the side is negative
What can happen is some adaptors have contacts on the side which extend down towatds the tip and can touch both the side and the clips thus blowing the fuse but only when the adaptor is orientated a particular way. Most of the time it will be fine.

Found a photo


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I see what you mean Pete. The photo below shows the 2 adapters - the big one is the one giving me trouble and yes, the contact lugs are very close to the end so maybe they are contacting the metal in the socket. 

The cab socket, which doesn't present a problem, is just like a metal cylinder inside with no protruding contacts. 

Thanks for the help everyone, I can make do with what I have till I can get a better dual USB.


----------

